# Need to upgrade from a DPS-220UB...



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

Need to upgrade from a DPS-220UB... which is a 220W power supply, So I can then get a new graphics card,

I can provide my computer specs on request,

PSU Now: DPS-220UB (220W)

(Output: +5V / 14A +12V / 14A +5VSB / 2A +3.3 / 14A -12V / 0.3A *Well that's what it says on it anyway .)

Need to upgrade to anything ABOVE 450W.

Input,Suggestions please 

(P/s second day on these forums replys have been very fast and accurate


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your PSU is commonly used in small form factor cases.
Will your case accept a ATX PSU? 
PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand & Model Number.
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-Hdd-RAM-GPU-PSU.


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

Prebuilt: Acer Aspire X1800
Case: I'm aware that my case is small, I've ordered another one that will be a-lot bigger, I believe it accepts ATX PSU, Not 100% sure.

* (I'm upgrading my PSU so I can get a better GFX Card that can run MW3 with no lag at all at high standards) *
Current SpecsHope viewable) 
*(As stated befiore, PSU: DPS-220UB)*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Almost any aftermarket case will accept an ATX PSU. Anything mid-tower or larger will for certain.
Post the Brand & Model of the case you are getting.
Post the Brand & Model of the GPU you are geting and we can tell you the PSU required to safely and efficiently power the system.


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

Right now I have a HP Pavilion a220a case that i'm able to use free of charge, 

The other case I've been considoring is a Sumo 5115 by GIGABYTE.

The GPUs I've been considering (Mind changes from time to time w/ advice from other forums etc.)

MSI Radeon R5750-MD1G 1GB, EVGA NVIDIA GTX460 1GB and Leadtek Winfast GTX285 2GB.

(I would really prefer to keep the old HP Pavilion a220a case to save money, but the GIGABYTE comes with a 450W power supply which would be handy considering that the MSI Radeon R5750 needs 450Ws.)

On that note, If I was to get a GTX460 GPU I wouldn't get the new case at all unless it's really needed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PSU's included with cases are usually low quality to junk and that one is no exception.
You need a 650W good quality PSU for the 5750 GPU and a 750 for the GTX 285.
The pics I find of the HP Pavilion a220a looks like it will accept an ATX PSU but I would recommend checking the actual room inside the case with the dimensions of the PSU you consider.
Also note: if you change cases you need to be certain the I/O late is removable from the HP case.


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

This is the PSU that comes with the case: (ItNewegg.com - AcBel API4PC23 500W ATX 12V v2.0/Intel EPS 12V v2.1 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply

The PSU is 500Ws, Not a 450W ^.^


The old PSU that I pulled out of the HP a220a case is.. 84MM x 157MM x 147 (HxWxL)


I can upload pictures if you wish. (P/s I have no idea what I/O means  )


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

Bump^.^
Ignore the stuff about the PSU the comes with the case, I'm going to buy a new one.

The old PSU from the HP box is.. 84MM x 157MM x 147 (HxWxL)
Model: HP-D2537F3H
Brand: HIPRO 

Pics of Case/PSU.


----------

